# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Equipose ...strange stuff...

## Horxhs

OK i am in a friends house and i am loooking at a vial that is labeled

A.S.P

Boldone Undecylenate

for intramuscular injects
200mg/ml.................................Made in USA
10 ml vial.................................Exp. DEC 2009
................................................A. S.P

photos incoming if we find the cable... Also i should add the stopper (the rubber) is grey and rounded by green aluminum. And at the right of all this info above the Made in usa there is the clasis medical snake. The whole thing seems to be printed on a desktop computer inkjet. any ideas? :What?:  :What?: 


EDIT pics uploaded....from cellphone unfortunately...sorry

----------


## Horxhs

bump!

----------


## Smart-tony

It look ug to me,but is it form canada,or the usa?

----------


## Horxhs

As i said above, it says USA on the label. Any help guys?

----------


## rhino1

ink jet doesn't make it fake...

----------


## crane

shoot it and see

----------

